# On the bus the other day.



## basky (May 26, 2009)

A man was riding a bus, minding his own business, when
the gorgeous woman next to him started to breastfeed her baby.

The baby wouldn't take it, so she said, 
"Come on sweetie, eat it all up or
I'll have to give it to this nice man next to us."
Five minutes later, the baby was still
not feeding, so she said,
"Come on, honey. Take it or I'll give
it to this nice man here."
A few minutes later,
the anxious man blurted out,
"Come on kid. 
Make up your mind!
I was supposed to get off four stops ago!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Really great


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich martin (Oct 13, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

